# كورسات اجهزة طبية



## mohabd28eg (11 يونيو 2010)

يوجد مهندس لديه الاستعداد 
إعطاء كورسات في الاجهزة الطبية 
جميعا
عملي ونظري او اي دعم فني او معلومات عن الاجهزة
لمن يرغب او يريد
شكرا


----------



## ليدي لين (12 يونيو 2010)

ولكن اين يوجد المهندس في اي منطقه ؟


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم،،،،

انا أريد التدريب على صيانة الاجهزة الطبية عمليا

أنا مهندس معدات طبية، اعمل سكرتير، مقيم بدولة الامارات-دبي

أرجوا المساعدة ولكم ألف شكر


----------



## mohabd28eg (12 يونيو 2010)

اساسا في مصر
وممكن اون لين


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 يونيو 2010)

كيف اون لين ...... ممكن التفاصيل


----------



## ghost_adel (19 يونيو 2010)

كيف يمكن التواصل مع المهندس ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فداء (1 يوليو 2010)

ممكن توضح اكثر كيف يتواصل الراغب بالتعلم معك اون لاين وما هي الكورسات التي تود طرحها ومناقشتها


----------



## تيها (2 يوليو 2010)

نرجو ترك البريد الالكترونى


----------



## اية عمار (8 يوليو 2010)

لوسمحت ياريت نعرف معلومات اكثر عن كورس الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## العيون الدامعة (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم, أختي العزيزة غي اي دولة سوف يقوم هذا المهندس بلكورس؟


----------



## اية عمار (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن لو سمحتم معلومات ضروري عن الموضوع


----------



## eng.sh2 (9 يوليو 2010)

ياريت تفصيل اكتر عن الكورس


----------



## waleedthehero (28 يوليو 2010)

يا ريت


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (29 يوليو 2010)

انا اريد الانضمام الى الكورس ولكن اريد توضيحات حول الكورس , واين ومتى يبدا الكورس ؟؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mudan (29 يوليو 2010)

me too i need this corse please


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (16 أبريل 2011)

نرجو تفاصيل اكثر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kamalahmed84 (16 أبريل 2011)

*
للمهنجس الي عامل اعلان انه ممكن يعطي كورسات اجهزة طبي ة الاتصال على رقم الشركة وكما تعلن شركة ميديكال انجنيرنج عن بدا التسجيل لدورات الاجهزة الطبية في مجال (dental - microcontroller) مقر الشركة مدينة السادس من اكتوبر - الحي ال2 عماره 93 المحور المركزي مقابل سنتر الفيروز 1 موبايل 0142431492 [email protected]*

​


----------



## kamalahmed84 (16 أبريل 2011)

*
لو ممكن المهندس الي عايز يدي كورسات يراسل الشركة وتعلن شركة ميديكال انجنيرنج عن بدا التسجيل لدورات الاجهزة الطبية في مجال (dental - microcontroller) مقر الشركة مدينة السادس من اكتوبر - الحي ال2 عماره 93 المحور المركزي مقابل سنتر الفيروز 1 موبايل 0142431492 [email protected]*

​


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 أبريل 2011)

لو في موقع محدد يمكن الاطلاع عليه
وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## senua (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس طبي اريد اخذ كورسات في الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## kamalahmed84 (26 أبريل 2011)

*كورس اجهزة طبية*

تعلن شركة ميديكال انجنيرينج انه سوف يبدأ كورس في صيانة جهاز التنفس يوم 7-5-2011وكورس في الالكترونيات Op-ampيوم 30-4-2011وكورس basic electronics يوم 3-5-2011
للاستفسار الاتصال 0142431492
[email protected]


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أبريل 2011)

المزيد من التفاصيل لو سمحت


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (27 أبريل 2011)

كلام موش واضح ,موش ممكن يوصل الشخص دا معلومة لاى مهندس طالما بيعلن عن كورس بالطريقة دى


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم بصراحة انا محتاج كورس عملي لانني متخرج لي 3 سنين و ما حصلت وظيفة في نفس المجال و السبب يعود للخبرة اي التطبيق النظري و شكرا


----------



## عباس اللامي (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أرجوا باسمي وباسم زملائي في الملتقى من المهندس الذي قام بالاعلان عن الكورس أن يعطي تفاصيل أكثر وأن يكون جادا" في طرح الموضوع وشكرا "


----------



## احمد الشاذلى1 (6 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء معلومات اكثر وضوحا


----------

